# Which is the best Mobo for 24/7 Overclocking?



## gopal (Jul 19, 2012)

Which is the best Mobo for 24/7 Overclocking? Which Mobo can Overclock good?
I am looking for Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 (rev. 1.0)
My Budget is 130$
My CPU will an LGA 1155(i5 2310 or maybe i5 3570K)


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't know what you would classify as a good overclock but for that price...any board will do. They all have OC options, but they won't provide very high overclocks.
Btw, the i5 2310 is not an unlocked chip.


----------



## gopal (Jul 19, 2012)

Should a Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 (rev. 1.0) do it?
Well the i5 3570K is a unlocked chip so i will go for the i5 3570K


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 19, 2012)

Like I said, I do not about what kind of OC you want to reach.
I dislike Gigabyte boards for their BIOS. But that's personal opinion.
That particular board?
Sure, it will have the options and you might be able to bump that cpu a bit, but it is rather weak if you want a serious looking OC. It lacks power delivery for the CPU.
In short, that board is weak for OC.


----------



## gopal (Jul 19, 2012)

Well i am looking to get 4.3ghz from the 3.8ghz with TB will that do and as you said you don't like gb boards then which board should i look for


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 19, 2012)

Well...that kind of OC for that price...does any store near you have ASRock or Biostar motherboards?
About me not liking Gigabyte, just their BIOS and some layout options they make on some models...but hey, that's just me!

EDIT: The problem with Intel mobos is that you really have to put cash on the table if you want a fully featured motherboard. Here, good motherboards start showing-up at around 160€ (~$197)...both in terms of features and OC capability.


----------



## MasterInvader (Jul 19, 2012)

Asus Maximus V Gene


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 19, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> I dislike Gigabyte boards for their BIOS. But that's personal opinion.



I didn't like earlier Gigabyte BIOSes much either, but Z77-based products are another matter. Z77X-UD3H is a very good board, dunno if it is in your price range...


----------



## gopal (Jul 19, 2012)

Asus Maximus V Gene  is out of my budget it is 190$ on newegg and my budget is 130$


----------



## Elmo (Jul 19, 2012)

gopal said:


> Which is the best Mobo for 24/7 Overclocking? Which Mobo can Overclock good?
> I am looking for Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 (rev. 1.0)
> My Budget is 130$
> My CPU will an LGA 1155(i5 2310 or maybe i5 3570K)


Question is what cpu is it going to be? i52310 or i5 3570k? only one of this can be over clocked properly.


----------



## gopal (Jul 19, 2012)

the i5 3570K will be the CPU
EDIT: Please do not suggest AsROCK or Biostar


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 19, 2012)

gopal said:


> Should a Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 (rev. 1.0) do it?
> Well the i5 3570K is a unlocked chip so i will go for the i5 3570K



you would have to get a model with the K so get the 3570k. Anyboard at this point will clock well. It comes down to the chip. The D3 should be fine. Maybe look at Asrock.


----------



## gopal (Jul 19, 2012)

Nah! 
no Asrock i don't like their board
btw, Will the GB GA-Z77p-d3 can play with the volts?


----------



## MasterInvader (Jul 19, 2012)

gopal said:


> Asus Maximus V Gene  is out of my budget it is 190$ on newegg and my budget is 130$



Yep ok, but if you really want "..the best Mobo for *24/7 Overclocking*? Which Mobo can *Overclock good*"... you dont find that in the 130$ range.


----------



## gopal (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay but i cannot increase my budget 
Just tell the best board in that budget
*NO ASROCK AND BIOSTAR PLEASE*


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 19, 2012)

With Sandy unlocked any half-decent board P67/Z68 can easily sustain 4.3 so I don't see why an Ivy and a half-decent Z77 can't do the same. That being said thet Giga might do the trick. What's your problem with ASRock?


----------



## gopal (Jul 19, 2012)

ASROCK is not available in my area and i am not going to buy online


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2012)

Asus Maximus V


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 19, 2012)

@Dave I just don't like the layout, that's all...


gopal said:


> btw, Will the GB GA-Z77p-d3 can play with the volts?


Yes. No idea why you would want to do that, though...









EDIT: You know what? I remembered that you actually liked Intel boards, right? Get one of those.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 19, 2012)

gopal said:


> Nah!
> no Asrock i don't like their board
> btw, Will the GB GA-Z77p-d3 can play with the volts?



Asrock has come a long way. My Extreme4 Gen3 has been running my 2500k at 4.5GHZ for the last year.

if a board released at this day an age and you can't manually set some voltages is a fail. So yes itll allow voltage tweaking.


----------



## gopal (Jul 20, 2012)

@_JP_, Intel board are good and strong but they don't have the fancy features like oc, So i will like to go will intel but i am going with other brands

@nvidiaintelftw, Asrock Extreme4 Gen3 is greatly out of my budget 

Well looks like the GB GA Z77p-d3 fits best in my budget and the best in my budget, can someone tell me about GB products please?
I want to do full research before i buy my new pc.
Does anyone thinks that i should wait if new MB releases because i will buy in OCT or NOV


----------

